# Uber updates cleaning fee poliicy



## Nerka (Jul 7, 2017)

This is BS. This means that if someone throws up in your car, you lose money. What a bunch of asshats. This is the thanks I get for driving at night.

*Request a cleaning fee*
We've updated our Cleaning Fee Policy. Please go through the details on this page carefully to submit a cleaning fee claim. If a rider made a mess in your vehicle that requires significant cleaning/repair and prevents you from taking further trips, please let us know here. We'll do our best to support you. In some cases, we may be able to issue you a flat rate fee (a "cleaning fee").

To request a cleaning fee, please submit a photo of the mess along with the receipt for the cleaning service within 3 business days of the trip. A receipt must have the following details in order to be valid:

The date of service (must be within 3 days of the trip where the mess was made)
Service details (consistent with the type of mess in the submitted photo)
Phone Number and Address of service provider

Please note that for moderate messes, and for incidents that require cleaning between the window/door or air vents (as described in the below flat fee guide), the submission of receipt and photo(s) of the mess is mandatory for us to be able to issue the eligible flat rate fee.

Cleaning fees will be paid out to you based on the eligible amounts displayed in the below flat fee guide and not based on the amount on your receipt.

Flat Fee Guide
Fee assessments are determined by the following levels of severity:

$0 - Items that can be thrown away or wiped up quickly;
any mess caused by water
$20 - Small interior mess, requires vacuuming or simple cleaning (ex. minor food/beverage spills, dirt, etc.)
$40 - Moderate exterior mess (ex. food/beverage mess on vehicle exterior)
$80 - Moderate interior mess (ex. larger food/beverage spill on fabric or other hard-to-clean surfaces, minor bodily fluid messes)
$150 - Any incident that requires cleaning between the window/door or air vents, major bodily fluid mess.


----------



## Bubsie (Oct 19, 2017)

Hang on, so they are saying for the $80 and $150 cleaning fees you have to have a 3rd party do the cleaning and issue a receipt?

I guess that's one way to cut down on driver supply at closing time, in addition to flat surge.


----------



## Nerka (Jul 7, 2017)

Exactly. I already stopped driving until 2 on Friday nights. I already do not make the same effort I used to on late Saturday nights. This is just frosting on the cake.


----------



## VanGuy (Feb 15, 2019)

The fact that outside of healthcare there needs to be rules about major bodily fluid mess in the workplace just seems wrong.


----------



## Don'tchasethesurge (Dec 27, 2016)

Well time to start demanding cash on the spot. **** Uber receipt request. It was my main reason to take only Uber ping during bar closing. Even if someone puked I could get money for cleaning it... now clean up gonna cost over 100 to get receipt and we are suppose to cover downtime as well? I hope uber effing burns in the stock... let all those investor lose their money.


----------



## U/L guy (May 28, 2019)

Nerka said:


> This is BS. This means that if someone throws up in your car, you lose money. What a bunch of asshats. This is the thanks I get for driving at night.
> 
> *Request a cleaning fee*
> We've updated our Cleaning Fee Policy. Please go through the details on this page carefully to submit a cleaning fee claim. If a rider made a mess in your vehicle that requires significant cleaning/repair and prevents you from taking further trips, please let us know here. We'll do our best to support you. In some cases, we may be able to issue you a flat rate fee (a "cleaning fee").
> ...


This was expected because some a$#*(@s we're scamming Uber out of cleaning fees with things like fake vomit and other bs.


----------



## Drivincrazy (Feb 14, 2016)

Have a friend or associate type up a receipt, pay him or her $10-$20 for assisting in cleanup... send in pics and copy of receipt. Uber will then demand that a certified cleaner with a BA degree in Health Science conduct all cleaning operations...lol. There's no end to Uber's games to stiff the drivers.


----------



## U/L guy (May 28, 2019)

Drivincrazy said:


> Have a friend or associate type up a receipt, pay him or her $10-$20 for assisting in cleanup... send in pics and copy of receipt. Uber will then demand that a certified cleaner with a BA degree in Health Science conduct all cleaning operations...lol. There's no end to Uber's games to stiff the drivers.


You left out hazmat requirements.


----------



## Lando74 (Nov 23, 2014)

The last cleaning fee I requested from Lyft was given to me in full, but they also told me to email a copy of the receipt from the cleaning service. I never did, because I did it myself. But nothing came of it. This might just be a way to appease riders by claiming "it's policy" to get a copy of the receipt. Or perhaps we'll still get the fee unless the rider demands a copy of receipt. If we don't provide one they may rescind the fee. Who knows. We'll find out when someone becomes the guinea pig.


----------



## VanGuy (Feb 15, 2019)

There was a post not too long ago where someone was denied the cleaning fee because Lyft has a 2 strikes and you're out policy. If you don't send the receipt in twice, then the third time there's no cleaning fee for you.


----------



## NotanEmployee (Apr 20, 2019)

I guess we now vet pax before starting the drive, feeling nauseated, been drinking, have bladder or bowel issues...sorry, call a cab no more helping drunks get home safely.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Mobile Uber clean up, Can be your next business opportunity.


----------



## Nerka (Jul 7, 2017)

W00dbutcher said:


> Mobile Uber clean up, Can be your next business opportunity.


I'd make more moeny then I make now.


----------



## getawaycar (Jul 10, 2017)

Worst job in the world: Cleaning up someone's vomit.

Where the hell would you even find a third party that would do such a disgusting job? LOL


----------



## Nerka (Jul 7, 2017)

getawaycar said:


> Worst job in the world: Cleaning up someone's vomit.
> 
> Where the hell would you even find a third party that would do such a disgusting job? LOL


I think I am going to get a multiple quotes to clean vomit up and see if it is more then $150. if so I will make an appointment with the "station chief" to make a complaint as they insist that is the average cost for detailing in Portland.


----------



## wicked (Sep 24, 2017)

Have your S.O. clean it and invoice you. Since it's likely under $600 for the year, you can leave the IRS out of it. Cash receipt and you are set.

There is no law saying you can't have your own cleaning service in conjunction with your rideshare operation. Even if you only provide services to your rideshare business. Uber also doesn't state that the cleaning company cannot be you.

Get creative when they force your hand.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Bubsie said:


> Hang on, so they are saying for the $80 and $150 cleaning fees you have to have a 3rd party do the cleaning and issue a receipt?
> 
> I guess that's one way to cut down on driver supply at closing time, in addition to flat surge.


Yea and you have to have it done and paid for. Lol they may issue a cleanup fee too. I guess that's a way to get people cars cleaned up and maybe not have to pay for it too. I haven't driven drunks for 10000 rides anyway, sucks if you do though.....


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Stevie's cleaning service is open for business...

for $5 I will supply you with a receipt and a "lead" to an independent contractor of your choice in your area, you are responsible for paying them $150 cash.

The independent contractor of your choice can be anyone you wish. (including yourself)


----------



## mi4johns (Jun 4, 2018)

Even less reason to drive the bar crowd, as if there weren't enough already.

Drove right past a lady with her 4 year old in hand the other day since Lyft denied my last cleaning request after a kid walked all over my seats with his dirty shoes. 

I even told Lyft I would cancel all future rides with young children since they won't cover the messes they make & of course I never received a response. 

Bunch of cowards in cubicles, can't wait until they go bankrupt.


----------



## RabbleRouser (Apr 30, 2019)

Required info: Phone Number and Address of service provider

When the Uber computer ? system automatically identifies a phony receipt what do u expect the algorithm's programmed response will be?
After all, determining the validity and rejecting thousands of phony receipts can save Uber big ? ? ?

Probably With the shortage of drivers and the respect ✊ they have for us,
Uber will want to keep nonemployee partners happy ?
Guess they'll pay the phony receipts.

?They'd never deactivate us for committing Fraud ?


----------



## Don'tchasethesurge (Dec 27, 2016)

Lol they require a phone... but uber doesn’t even have phone line for customer.


----------



## RabbleRouser (Apr 30, 2019)

Don'tchasethesurge said:


> Lol they require a phone... but uber doesn't even have phone line for customer.


However they do have a 
sophisticated computer system 
that can Auto Scan an emailed receipt
cross reference addresses, phone numbers and business registrations in a Nano Second without human interaction.

Rejecting fraudulent cleaning receipts ? would be a huge savings for a public company phasing out reimbursed fees


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

The problem is that drivers think a cleaning fee is a gift and not a charge for cleaning.


----------



## Gandler (Jan 27, 2019)

Nerka said:


> This is BS. This means that if someone throws up in your car, you lose money. What a bunch of asshats. This is the thanks I get for driving at night.
> 
> *Request a cleaning fee*
> We've updated our Cleaning Fee Policy. Please go through the details on this page carefully to submit a cleaning fee claim. If a rider made a mess in your vehicle that requires significant cleaning/repair and prevents you from taking further trips, please let us know here. We'll do our best to support you. In some cases, we may be able to issue you a flat rate fee (a "cleaning fee").
> ...


I don't agree with zero dollars for trash left in your car. If I have to stop after a trip and walk a bunch of fast food bags to a trash can, there should be a charge, at least equal to the return item fee.

But, is a recipt always required? For those that clean ourselves, or drive in the middle of the night on the weekend when there are no cleaning places open are we just suppose to let the vomit sit there until the next buisness day.....


----------



## Don'tchasethesurge (Dec 27, 2016)

Right! And when we do provide the receipt, what happened to our downtime? So if you are down for the night and a company charge the amount, the passenger does not pay at all for our downtime. From now on I am gonna tell my puked that I will charge uber new fee $300 but I will take $150 cash and save him money. Time to adapt to the receipt. I used to clean it up and accumulate a few months of clean up cost to take it to my detailers. Oh well


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

So now that they changed it we have to wait until the company is open to get our car cleaned? Do you realize the longer that that stuff sits in your carpet the worst and harder it is to get out?! 

I did medical for several years and the best way to do it is right then and there. 20 minutes will clean up most messes and you're on your way again no smell but a nice clean smelling vehicle. 

I carry water and white vinegar for a reason. 

You can kiss that goodbye.


----------



## RabbleRouser (Apr 30, 2019)

W00dbutcher said:


> So now that they changed it we have to wait until the company is open to get our car cleaned? Do you realize the longer that that stuff sits in your carpet the worst and harder it is to get out?!
> 
> I did medical for several years and the best way to do it is right then and there. 20 minutes will clean up most messes and you're on your way again no smell but a nice clean smelling vehicle.
> 
> ...


Your logic is upside down

1. Uber wants to eliminate cleaning fees and will make it more difficult to get 'em
2. Uber doesn't care if you're ON the road, OFF the road or ✝ Under the Road

3. Uber knows:
a. FT careerist Drivers have limited employment options
b. If u don't clean ? the slop it effects u Not Uber
c. If pax complains about ur stinky ride, ur history.
d. Drivers are disposable. Quit, and 300 newbies replace U.


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

Bubsie said:


> Hang on, so they are saying for the $80 and $150 cleaning fees you have to have a 3rd party do the cleaning and issue a receipt?
> 
> I guess that's one way to cut down on driver supply at closing time, in addition to flat surge.


This was in an email sent to me by Uber after I reported a mess by a rider.

"_All payments for cleaning fee requests submitted without a receipt will be limited to $20. We will also continue to require submission of a photo of the mess in order to issue any fee."_


----------



## easyrider2020 (May 21, 2019)

U/L guy said:


> This was expected because some a$#*(@s we're scamming Uber out of cleaning fees with things like fake vomit and other bs.


is it really scamming if youre just taking money back that was stolen from you? never worked nights so never needed a cleaning fee but pretty sure if Uber lyft werent stealing around $5 every minimum fare this wouldn't be an issue

just more reasons for a driver to quit after being denied a legit cleaning fee, long haul till $100 cash out till u cant cash out, keep doing it till they dont let ya no more, go into crowds collect cancel fees, turn x rides into xl credits go out on top with the smell of vomit booming out the rear window

i find it hilarious they think humans won't get back at an app when it will literally steal from you multiple times per day or try to with ridiculous requests that dont cover costs

they gonna get they two dollars

believe dat


----------



## The Entomologist (Sep 23, 2018)

Again more proof that Uber is run by morons, "let's screw everyone because they are scamming us" the approach to a problem, **** everyone, lol, tech company my ass.

Can't these morons buy a car wash in the major cities or make a deal with small ones so they can clean those messes and the darlings no longer get scammed with fake shit? What's more, do they actually think they will stop scammers by requiring a receipt? They do realize anyone can make an invoice, right?

I'm torn, when it comes to dealing with drivers, the make the most stupid decisions that end up making it worse and when it comes to competing with their adversaries or dealing with the gov, they make pure genius decisions, that would make them what? Ge-tarded?


----------



## RabbleRouser (Apr 30, 2019)

easyrider2020 said:


> is it really scamming if youre just taking money back that was stolen from you? never worked nights so never needed a cleaning fee but pretty sure if Uber lyft werent stealing around $5 every minimum fare this wouldn't be an issue
> 
> just more reasons for a driver to quit after being denied a legit cleaning fee, long haul till $100 cash out till u cant cash out, keep doing it till they dont let ya no more, go into crowds collect cancel fees, turn x rides into xl credits go out on top with the smell of vomit booming out the rear window
> 
> ...


That's the beauty of the situation
Uber knows powerless FT careerist disposable drivers have No other employment options
And even if they did quit, thousands of newbie await their turn.

In every low skill low wage industry around the world high turnover is expected
and often desirable since driver earnings and now cleaning fees are projected to decrease.

?Stop complaining, it's only going to get worse for drivers⚠


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

VanGuy said:


> There was a post not too long ago where someone was denied the cleaning fee because Lyft has a 2 strikes and you're out policy. If you don't send the receipt in twice, then the third time there's no cleaning fee for you.


I can comfirm too, yes Lyft does have a 2 strikes policy for cleanup receipts.

Looks like Uber copied Lyft. Lyft has been asking for receipts for 2 months



Don'tchasethesurge said:


> Well time to start demanding cash on the spot. ...


Driving cab nobody would cleaning fees. Pax will take off if asked for compensation. I have been told by pax "it is your job" to clean up pax vomit.

Remember we are dealing with the public.


----------



## BlueNOX (Apr 3, 2016)

getawaycar said:


> Worst job in the world: Cleaning up someone's vomit.
> 
> Where the hell would you even find a third party that would do such a disgusting job? LOL


At the border according to the liberals.



Don'tchasethesurge said:


> Right! And when we do provide the receipt, what happened to our downtime? So if you are down for the night and a company charge the amount, the passenger does not pay at all for our downtime. From now on I am gonna tell my puked that I will charge uber new fee $300 but I will take $150 cash and save him money. Time to adapt to the receipt. I used to clean it up and accumulate a few months of clean up cost to take it to my detailers. Oh well


Do what I do. Negotiate a cleaning fee with the pax in cash. Once you have that and the pax is gone, submit the photos to Uber and advis them receipt will follow. Take car in to a legit place you've made friends, get an estimate receipt. Advise Uber can't pay until I get paid. Uber has receipt, Uber pays, you pay negotiated lower rate to cleaning place or clean yourself. Pocket cash from pax and $$ from Uber.

Place I go gives me a receipt for $240 to clean and deodorize. I pay them $105 and I always negotiate $125 from the pax.


----------



## easyrider2020 (May 21, 2019)

BlueNOX said:


> At the border according to the liberals.
> 
> 
> Do what I do. Negotiate a cleaning fee with the pax in cash. Once you have that and the pax is gone, submit the photos to Uber and advis them receipt will follow. Take car in to a legit place you've made friends, get an estimate receipt. Advise Uber can't pay until I get paid. Uber has receipt, Uber pays, you pay negotiated lower rate to cleaning place or clean yourself. Pocket cash from pax and $$ from Uber.
> ...


if pax vomit now you dont end trip till you get to around $100 or whatever the limit because usually they review if it gets much higher

change destination to by home base & circle

cash out asap lol hop on a bus or rail hoping pax still to drunk to remember

than try & get your money after 1 star, pictures, spend 50 clean yourself print your own receipts or get it done professionally..


----------



## BlueNOX (Apr 3, 2016)

easyrider2020 said:


> if pax vomit now you dont end trip till you get to around $100 or whatever the limit because usually they review if it gets much higher
> 
> change destination to by home base & circle
> 
> ...


You can't print your receipts. They verify the business, has to be a legitimate verifiable business. They haven't said it, but I guarantee you they are checking.


----------



## nouberipo (Jul 24, 2018)

U/L guy said:


> This was expected because some a$#*(@s we're scamming Uber out of cleaning fees with things like fake vomit and other bs.


dont even begin to blame it on the drivers. if a paxole causes any sort of damage they should pay for it. period. end of story. just as Uber and Lyft constantly take advantage of drivers, lie to them, cheat them, how can you say when some drivers scam that it means that it is right to set it up to now create a purposeful bureaucracy to "maybe" get paid. They are doing this to cut down on paying out just by default of making it difficult to report. Again, don't blame the drivers as this is the culture that Uber/Lyft created and even if some scammed it doesn't make it right that paxoles are now further entitled to do what they want in our personal vehicles.



BlueNOX said:


> You can't print your receipts. They verify the business, has to be a legitimate verifiable business. They haven't said it, but I guarantee you they are checking.


Ok Uber shrill. Anyone who writes a reply like yours tells me that you are an outsourced shrill working as an independently contracted shrill who gets paid by the post to try and clean up a culture that cannot be cleaned up at this point.


----------



## BlueNOX (Apr 3, 2016)

nouberipo said:


> dont even begin to blame it on the drivers. if a paxole causes any sort of damage they should pay for it. period. end of story. just as Uber and Lyft constantly take advantage of drivers, lie to them, cheat them, how can you say when some drivers scam that it means that it is right to set it up to now create a purposeful bureaucracy to "maybe" get paid. They are doing this to cut down on paying out just by default of making it difficult to report. Again, don't blame the drivers as this is the culture that Uber/Lyft created and even if some scammed it doesn't make it right that paxoles are now further entitled to do what they want in our personal vehicles.
> 
> 
> Ok Uber shrill. Anyone who writes a reply like yours tells me that you are an outsourced shrill working as an independently contracted shrill who gets paid by the post to try and clean up a culture that cannot be cleaned up at this point.


Okay try it. Print your own receipt and see where that goes.

By the way, if you do a search a guy tried that with Lyft, they now deny him cleaning fees.


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

getawaycar said:


> Worst job in the world: Cleaning up someone's vomit.
> 
> Where the hell would you even find a third party that would do such a disgusting job? LOL


Potential applicant...


----------



## BlueNOX (Apr 3, 2016)

Fozzie said:


> View attachment 327294


Hope it ain't got the squirts. Imagine the squirts and a simultaneous fart.


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

The first week after I started Uber, I went out and bought a Bissel Pet Stain Eraser for $70 at Target. Some dude vomited in my backseat after getting kicked out of a strip club. I have nice light-colored cloth seats in my vehicle and want to keep them that way. I can clean my entire back seat in about eight minutes, and it looks brand new once it dries.

The dude still got charged $150 for barfing in my ride, but I now have my own upholstery cleaning equipment. It's a cheap insurance policy against future pax, since Uber is basically telling us we are on our own from this point forward.


----------



## No Prisoners (Mar 21, 2019)

Regular client with Ferretti 94 Custom Line yacht calls me twice a month. Usually 4 hour job, just husband and wife in mid 40s, less than 5 miles to and from restaurant. 
They never blinked at my Venmo $65+ 25% gratuity p/hour rate.
Once wife starts talking about haven't done it in a car since they were dating and asked if I minded. 
Returned to marina, parked and left them in the car for about 30 minutes. 
Keep in mind my car's electric, blacked out windows, and rear seats recline flat. 
Only thing left behind was wife's panties and extra Benjamin on center console. 
Ever since same routine and always leave panties and Benji behind. Never a single stain, besides Benji does amazing cleanup job.
Wonder why she does that, but I'll never ask. What goes on in my car stays in the car.


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

No Prisoners said:


> Regular client with Ferretti 94 Custom Line yacht calls me twice a month. Usually 4 hour job, just husband and wife in mid 40s, less than 5 miles to and from restaurant.
> They never blinked at my Venmo $65+ 25% gratuity p/hour rate.
> Once wife starts talking about haven't done it in a car since they were dating and asked if I minded.
> Returned to marina, parked and left them in the car for about 30 minutes.
> ...


Ewwwwwwwww....


----------



## VanGuy (Feb 15, 2019)

Maybe the panties were an invite for next time?


----------



## BCS DRIVER (Oct 25, 2018)

BlueNOX said:


> Okay try it. Print your own receipt and see where that goes.


Been there done that with Lyft. Helps to have your own company name. After submission of my company's cleaning receipt received a thank you email from Lyft.


----------



## dirtylee (Sep 2, 2015)

NotanEmployee said:


> I guess we now vet pax before starting the drive, feeling nauseated, been drinking, have bladder or bowel issues...sorry, call a cab no more helping drunks get home safely.


Yeah duh. I have turned down obvious way too drunk pax before.

Like, are your friends carrying you to the car because your legs can't stabilize??? No ride for you.


----------



## No Prisoners (Mar 21, 2019)

dirtylee said:


> Yeah duh. I have turned down obvious way too drunk pax before.
> 
> Like, are your friends carrying you to the car because your legs can't stabilize??? No ride for you.


No bar pickups reduces drunk riders. Problem solved. 
I've never asked for clean up fees.


----------

